# new betta, fin problems



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i got another betta a week or so ago. he looked fine when i got him, but now his fins are very stiff, brittle and starting to fall apart! he is in a 3 gallon tank i do 50% waterchanges twice a week.

what is it? and what do i treat it with?
thanks for any help


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

He may have fin rot.I'm not sure of a treatment method.You can try to google for help.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

You should buy Betta fix for the guy. Also what is he in? Try uping the temperature and doing more water changes. Also feed him bloodworms.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

It sounds like fin rot, you should add some aquarium salt (1 tablespoon), and theres some new type of meds called Gel-Tek the fish acually eat, that worked really well on my Betta. Gel-Tek has a lot of different types so make sure you get the right one. Also if he won't eat it you can soak some food with it. Good luck.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks for the advice. i have delt with fin rott before but i have never seen stiff fins before.
other than once and that betta didnt have fin rot...
either way thanks!
his tank is 75, i will put some salt in next water change and see how much that helps first.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

if you can up it t0 80 that would be better.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

can i sit it on a heating pad?? its a plastic tank


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't see why that wouldn't work... BUT the temp. would raise really quickly that way, and you would have to keep a constant eye on the temp.... But come to think of it that could lead to more work than it may be worth.
I would try to find a heater as soon as you could at a fish store for that size of tank.

I would do melafix+pimafix+salt. Try that first before the other harsher chemicals. That combo always seems to work quite nicely.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The lowest setting on a normal heating pad is well over 80deg. The high setting is over 130, and the normal low 100+. Also be careful with a heater in a plastic tank.. It can melt the plastic. I've done it before.


RC


----------

